# confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Whitesboro (Nov 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever been married to a sociopath and truly know that they are one? Please help? This is really scary stuff! If anyone has please repy as soon as possible. I really need some insight on this. I have been married for 26 years and going for a divorce. My phycologist and I believe he is one.


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

You have to talk to a profesional coucelor on this one good luck


----------

